# $7 Pneumatic Cylinder at MPJA



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Get them while they last. A double acting 13-inch cylinder for $6.95. You can't beat this price. There aren't many left and they'll probably all be gone today.

http://www.mpja.com/12-08-16.asp?r=336845&s=16


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

missed this one. cant find them on the site anywhere


----------

